# hawaiian gardens july 9



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

it's coming


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin: i'll be there on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Mar 25 2006, 11:30 PM~5121038
> *it's coming
> *


always a good event...TTT


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody for your comments! The judgeing is back with the aim to be more exciting as ever. If you are exhibiting a vehicle or bicycle you may bring your food and drink in with you. Gas BBQ's only! There will also be plenty of food booths for every taste of food and beverages.

Again, there will be two entry lines available, move in times are from 5:30AM-10:30AM on Sunday. Reserve spots are available with pre-registration. You can also pre-register on line at, hgcarshow.com All online pre-registrations must be paid prior to July 01, 2006. Music and entertainment all day with a 50/50 drawing, exhibitor drawings of 6 *OG WIRE* rims, HOMEBOY MUSIC give-aways, and plenty more to be announced. This is a family affair, so bring the kids. Pre-registration is still $20.00 to July 01, 2006 and $25.00 day of show. Show is still only $5.00 to attend, with children under 12 free with paid adult.

Go online to view the categories of competetion: hgcarshow.com

Booth and pre-registration information, please call Jesus Mendoza @ 562-420-2641 ext.254.

General information, please call David Montes @ 626-377-1364.

100% of all proceeds benefit the City of Hawaiian Gardens youth athletics leagues.

Hope to see you all there again this year.


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

this car show is mandatory for our Mother Chapter


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

im going to this one....always a good show!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

always a great show.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES. We will be there in our same old spot as every year remember we have standing reservations.</span></span></span>*


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks Pete, your spots are already reserved.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

NEWLIFE will be Rollin this year....

I'll bring my partners from BACHELORS LTD!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5326303
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> NEWLIFE will be Rollin this year....
> ...


Much respect for the true OG car clubs. Stop by and lets talk about the good old days.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

always a good show every year uffin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

PHOENIX IS THERE!!!!!!!! WHATS UP LAUGHING BOY?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE ALWAYS A GREAT.THE IMPERIALS ALWAYS THROW A GREAT SHOW


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Will be there to represent. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Will be there to represent our club, the ULA Dallas / Ft Worth and the state of Texas... :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE 6TH ANNUAL BENEFIT CARSHOW LOG ON @

WWW.HGCARSHOW.COM


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

HEY GUYS..... IT LOOKS LIKE THERE IS LOTS OF ENTEREST TO COME TO THE SHOW IN HAWAIIANS GARDENS. MAKE ROOM FOR US!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Dukes SGV will be there!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

IL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 1Big Ray Imperials (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys Ill be there....need help?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## 1Big Ray Imperials (Mar 22, 2006)

Are all the Imperial Chapters representing?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

mandatory show for techniques, hopefully lil jesse doesnt give our spots away (again) :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES members in a row. How about 4 anybody anybody?</span></span>*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

looking forward to the show during my trip :cheesy:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@May 24 2006, 09:42 PM~5491330
> *
> 
> *




Thanks Grouch for the great work on the flyers! :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 24 2006, 02:45 PM~5488905
> *mandatory show for techniques, hopefully lil jesse doesnt give our spots away (again) :biggrin:
> *



Not this year bro!


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WILL BE OUT THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Cant' wait.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I hear you guys hired some judges. Hey Dave, Some of your homies from Bridgetown wanted you to know that they are coming out July 9 in their convertables.


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 24 2006, 11:29 AM~5487896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you might see me there again this year..... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 9 2006, 02:14 PM~5581509
> *you might see me there again this year..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: coming all the way from virginia... you'll see me walkin around there :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 11 2006, 03:16 PM~5590238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: coming all the way from virginia... you'll see me walkin around there :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

anyone want to meet up with me and show me around


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 7 2006, 09:37 PM~5571241
> *I hear you guys hired some judges.  Hey Dave, Some of your homies from Bridgetown wanted you to know that they are coming out July 9 in their convertables.
> *



Thanks Pete! Can't wait to see the convertables there for the first time!
Thanks, Ralph, and Bridgetown, see your there!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 11 2006, 04:16 PM~5590238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: coming all the way from virginia... you'll see me walkin around there :cheesy:
> *


You are invited to stop by and say hi and even have a cold one. On the weekend of July 9, we will be partying over at our Club House so get a hold of Dave Montes of the Imperials LA and he can bring you over and we will all be party Imperials and TECHNIQUES and at the Car Show just look for our banners.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Harry's Dream (Feb 15, 2005)

THEE ARTICTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Jun 17 2006, 11:46 AM~5623281
> *THEE ARTICTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
> *


umm isnt it thee artistics?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

19 DAYS...


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Mar 28 2006, 03:50 PM~5137410
> *Thanks everybody for your comments! The judgeing is back with the aim to be more exciting as ever. If you are exhibiting a vehicle or bicycle you may bring your food and drink in with you. Gas BBQ's only! There will also be plenty of food booths for every taste of food and beverages.
> 
> Again, there will be two entry lines available, move in times are from 5:30AM-10:30AM on Sunday. Reserve spots are available with pre-registration. You can also pre-register on line at, hgcarshow.com  All online pre-registrations must be paid prior to July 01, 2006. Music and entertainment all day with a 50/50 drawing, exhibitor drawings of 6 OG WIRE rims, HOMEBOY MUSIC give-aways, and plenty more to be announced. This is a family affair, so bring the kids. Pre-registration is still $20.00 to July 01, 2006 and $25.00 day of show. Show is still only $5.00 to attend, with children under 12 free with paid adult.
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jun 5 2006, 09:27 PM~5559093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

ONLY TWO WEEKS LEFT.... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Make room for us..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I leave tomorrow morning.... See a few of you soon. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

I can smell it 10 days away...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harry's Dream_@Jun 17 2006, 12:46 PM~5623281
> *THEE ARTICTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
> *


HE'S THE DUMB ONE... :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost here!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:16 PM~5695378
> *HE'S THE DUMB ONE... :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

THEE ARTISTICS-LA CHAP. WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

ROMANS BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

THEE ARTISTICS B.C. WILL BE REPRESENTING STRONG


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Uniques Car Club will be there LA/OC/IE :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB PRESEDENT OF L.A's FINEST CC WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING THE CLUB *_ :cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANO CLOTHING WILL BE THERE .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

is this Pre reg show only or we can drive in the day of the show?


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 3 2006, 06:56 PM~5711484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 4 2006, 12:59 AM~5712783
> *is this Pre reg show only or we can drive in the day of the show?
> *


THUGG PASSION you can drive in day of the show, during the move in hours


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 3 2006, 11:42 PM~5712308
> *WE'LL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT BRYAN..LOL..COOKIE,COOKIE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 5 2006, 06:56 AM~5718388
> *IS THAT BRYAN..LOL..COOKIE,COOKIE
> *


NAW IF IT WERE BRYAN HE BE SLEEPING :roflmao: :roflmao: SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: ...CUZ HE'S A LAGER....I BUG HIM AT WORK BY SAYING THAT..LOL


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Street Low Magazine will be in the mix.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

whos down to cruise Whittier after the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Will be seeing you guys soon  New Wave So. Cal


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jul 7 2006, 12:51 PM~5732772
> *Will be seeing you guys soon  New Wave So. Cal
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Map or directions?


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

Here ya go :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:










It's off the 605 freeway...

From the north exit Carson make a left onto carson then a left onto Pioneer and a right on elaine.. Pioneer is the second light form the exit so stay in the left lane and elaine is the first light after you make the left onto pioneer.

From the south exit carson make a right onto carson then a left onto pioneer and a right on elaine.. Pioneer is the first light form the exit so get in the left lane and elaine is the first light after you make the left onto pioneer.


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:0  - Sorry I had to miss this one (to much drama for me this day) but how did it turn out? I'm sure it was a blast! When is the next one?? if any??


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Pretty Cool show...Thanks to IMPERIALS for the hospitality...had a good time definitely gonna hit it up again next year. Dont know if I placed  had to leave early..............
again, congrats to IMPERIALS FOR A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHERES THE PIX?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS IMPERIALS FOR A GREAT SHOW.WE HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

IF I START POSTING PICS IN HERE THIER GONNA CHANGE THEM TO THE POST YOUR RIDES SECTION,PRETTY GOOD SHOW THOU.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I posted a bunch of pics....click here...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272690


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

The IMPERIALS Car Club, Los Angeles and our Chapters; El Paso, Texas, Phoenix, Arizona, Burgue and Roswell, New Mexico, Southern Colorado thank all who attended and supported the Hawaiian Gardens and IMPERIALS Car Club Sixth Benefit Car show and Concert. The event will benefit all youth Atheletic Leagues throughout the city, they also would like to thank you!

We would like to thank our sponsors, The City of Hawaiian Gardens, OG Wire Wheel, The Hawaiian Gardens Casino, HomeBoyz wheels and DVD's, Meguire's Wax, The INLA and all the Car Clubs that attended.

We thank you for your support!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN RESERVE SAME SPOT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Mario for introducing me to a few people and everyone with IMPERIALS I had a great time and I hope next year the show will be at a time when I am in Los Angeles again. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

------------------------Good to see NewWave SD was representing-----------------------


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jul 13 2006, 08:07 AM~5766034
> *Thanks Mario for introducing me to a few people and everyone with IMPERIALS I had a great time and I hope next year the show will be at a time when I am in Los Angeles again. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem it was a pleasure, Hope you had a good time, and I look foward to meeting up again next year :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Jul 21 2006, 02:09 PM~5816691
> *No Problem it was a pleasure, Hope you had a good time, and I look foward to meeting up again next year  :biggrin:
> *


I got your number  I have some plans so I will be hittin ya up later on. :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------

